# I can't figure out what I have



## jjandrews33 (Apr 3, 2011)

Its a Craftsman 2 12 hp ohv tech., 12 speed shift on the fly with high and low, and a 40 inch rear discharge deck. It doesn't have any model tags on it anywhere. I'm trying to buy all the mandrles and the deck hardware. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Andrews! I have no idea on the model, but we have a great deal of Craftsman buffs here who will quickly sound off. Looks like a nice older machine though. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a friend that had one just like it. He raced it..... Yea it would fly, the only draw back was the frontend would float at about 25-30 mph. Its all in the gearing.
He moved to tractor racing from go cart racing. I've never met another person who could hot rod a small engine like he could. He milled the heads angle ground valves, ported and polished intaked, custom made headers. Thanks for helping bring back fond memories, and welcom to the forum. I have a 1967 Sears rider at home, that belongs to a good friend, he bought it new in 67 and had it stored for 30 years. I got it to stop leaking fuel and it runs but it needs a rebuild after sitting for so long.



Panelman55


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome.Bye
Sears I had over the years I found ID tag kinda hidden..on frame near motor,under seat,sometime mower numbers found under foot rest.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks like a Craftsman II?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have one like it- mines a '85 LT11 - also has the rear discharge deck - mines in alot worse shape then yours tho- the PO painted it red and black- deck needs to be totally rebuilt. The original trans was broken( was a 5 speed) but the 11HP briggs runs great. Its back on 4 wheels, deck still needs a rebuild , when its done, itll come back apart for a proper silver paint color, but might leave the black rims.
Heres a pic:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I have one like it- mines a '85 LT11 - also has the rear discharge deck - mines in alot worse shape then yours tho- the PO painted it red and black- deck needs to be totally rebuilt. The original trans was broken( was a 5 speed) but the 11HP briggs runs great. Its back on 4 wheels, deck still needs a rebuild , when its done, itll come back apart for a proper silver paint color, but might leave the black rims.
> Heres a pic:



Glad you had one dangeroustoys56 to id from.. Great info Thankyou for sharing it,


----------



## jjandrews33 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. It looks like I'm gonna have to tear it apart and see if I find an id tag somewhe


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check under the seat,and under the hood,fore model/serial numbers.Should be something like 917.00000,for sears #s.Then you can look it up online.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wjjones: It was one of 4 i bot off a guy down the road- 2 GT's - the LT11 and a MTD- originally i gave it to my nephew and he was going to mod it, but lost intrest. Its a cool lil tractor , looks different then my other craftsmans.


JJandrews33 : I went n checked my tractor for a data tag- the PO painted over it tho- its all unreadable. 

Looking at the back of the tractor ( where the hitch is) - the chassis goes straight up and slightly bends in tward the front- the chassis data tag is right there where it bends in under the rear fenders. I got the date of the tractor from its briggs engine - the 1st 2 numbers of the engine code are the year. 

Im not sure if teccy motors have a year in the motor code.


----------

